
Tiny Tiny RSS - dgellow
https://tt-rss.org/
======
netllama
Been using it for many years. Its a great self-hosted solution. The android
app also works well.

But the lead developer is the worst stereotype for the egotistical god-
complex. You have to worship the ground he walks on or he'll publicly attack &
mock you. If you don't anticipate all of his questions in advance, he'll
attack you with all sorts of infantile insults. He clearly feels that he is
doing everyone the world's biggest favor by providing his software to the
masses.

~~~
JadoJodo
> But the lead developer is the worst stereotype for the egotistical god-
> complex.

This is either a sad state for the project or an excellent use of self-
deprecating humor. :)

~~~
EvanAnderson
He wasn't too friendly in 2006. By the last time I checked in on the project
(2008, I think) he seemed insufferable.

------
podiki
Anyone have a good comparison or experience vs other ones like FreshRSS [1]?
Thinking of moving off of Feedly to a self hosted solution.

[1] [https://freshrss.org/](https://freshrss.org/)

~~~
zwerdlds
Running FreshRSS on my cluster with FeedMe and happy with it. I looked at
TinyRSS when getting going. Chose FreshRSS because it can run self-contained,
whereas TinyRSS requires Redis. Just one less moving part is all AFAICT. Could
be wrong, don't really care at this point as FreshRSS is fine and working. :)

~~~
timw4mail
TinyTinyRSS has never used Redis to my knowledge...and I've been running it
for years.

------
cwmartin
I’ve been using Miniflux for the past couple of months and I’ve been very
happy with it so far
[https://github.com/miniflux/miniflux](https://github.com/miniflux/miniflux)

~~~
podiki
Have you tried any of the others like ttrss or FreshRSS? Or any reason why you
went with miniflux over others?

------
jjjbokma
Tested this with the RSS feed for [https://plurrrr.com/](https://plurrrr.com/)
and it works great! Go to [https://srv.tt-rss.org/tt-
rss/#f=12&c=0](https://srv.tt-rss.org/tt-rss/#f=12&c=0) (user: demo, password:
demo). Only thing that was confusing was that it takes some time (like 40
seconds?) before the feed is fetched the first time; it looked for a while
like something went wrong with my feed as nothing showed up. Maybe some
placeholder until the feed is fetched?

~~~
JustARandomGuy
I tried out the TTRSS with another feed and saw what you did - there's
definitely about a minute gap between adding a RSS feed until those articles
are processed and available in the web view. I assume it's due to the current
heavy use, or perhaps it's being throttled.

Slight offtopic; I love your microblog Plurrr - the site and code are clear,
simple, and get the job done. I poked around the code a bit because I'm
interested in starting my own microblog. A quick question: in your CSS file
located at [https://plurrrr.com/soothe.css](https://plurrrr.com/soothe.css) ,
the code declares _font-family: San Fransisco_ \- is that a misspelling of San
Francisco or does the CSS spec mandate that spelling?

~~~
efreak
CSS spec doesn't mandate specific font names, those are decided by the font
creator or css author. San Francisco is Apple's new (?) font that replaced
Helvetica Neue. The typo _might_ be intentional--I had to intentionally use
the wrong name for a Windows system font in my @font-face stylesheet recently
to ensure the browser wouldn't use the system version (fake-bold italic looked
better than bold fake-italic in the headings, and I couldn't find a bold-
italic version)

------
ewired
Been using TTRSS hosted on a Raspberry Pi 3 every day for over a year now. I
can't believe how many people think RSS has fallen out of style. It's great to
keep on the pulse of everything interesting to me, and quickly tab through the
stuff that isn't, without potentially missing something.

I'm not glued to TTRSS though, there may be a better self-hosted feed reader
out there. TTRSS has some important features I wouldn't want to be missing,
though; it has a built-in feed aggregator where you can choose which posts to
re-post to your own feed, which you could distribute to others if they were
interested in what you find interesting.

~~~
mekster
Why was it ever called dead?

It's the obvious way to consume site contents.

------
fossuser
I’d be curious how this compares with miniflux:
[https://miniflux.app/](https://miniflux.app/)

Has anyone here used both?

~~~
ridgewell
I love Miniflux. I found TT-RSS to be much too cluttered and I enjoyed
Miniflux's focus on minimalism & privacy, but that's a personal opinion. It
also doesn't require a mobile client: it works just fine in a mobile browser,
a big deal when most Android apps for self-hosted RSS readers are either ugly
or unmaintained.

Setting up Miniflux was problematic because documentation around its pSQL &
environmental variables aren't too well-documented or universal in
implementation.

However, I've noticed a lot of people really don't like Miniflux because it is
very minimal and doesn't try to do everything.

~~~
mekster
> most Android apps for self-hosted RSS readers are either ugly or
> unmaintained.

Not sure if you've looked at them. TT-RSS Android app is quite good.

Also while the server end, including the web interface is immature,
NextCloud's News app also has a decent Android app.

------
627467
I tried ttrss, freshRSS, miniflux and a couple other hosted solution: all made
use of some "modern" feature that prevent me from using it on a ageing BB10
device. So it now host my own instance of rss2email and just get my feeds as
email.

~~~
rcxdude
I wound up writing my own but mostly because I couldn't be bothered with
complex setup:
[https://github.com/rcxdude/nobsrss](https://github.com/rcxdude/nobsrss) . It
should work on basically any browser, it uses no javascript. However it's
super minimal to my RSS use-case, which is basically just notifications (it
doesn't attempt to parse or render the content of the feed beyond the link).

------
vandyswa
A great companion is FeedMonkey, a web based reader which plays very nicely w.
tt-rss. I forked it w. dark theme, ES6 syntax, article grouping. Just host it
on the same server as your tt-rss, no cross-site issues:

[http://sources.vsta.org:7100/FeedMonkey/index](http://sources.vsta.org:7100/FeedMonkey/index)

------
AnonC
What Reader do you use with this or other recommendations here? A web browser?

Is it possible to use any of these aggregators with a standard RSS feed reader
application and still see the feeds on the client as if the client is fetching
those from the original sites (so you still see site names and the articles
under them)?

------
pull_my_finger
Is there a convincing argument for RSS over Atom in 2020 or the other way
around?

~~~
jjjbokma
There is also JSON: [https://jsonfeed.org/](https://jsonfeed.org/)

When I wrote my own static site generator [0] I added JSON first because it's
dead simple to do so. Later I added RSS and it was quite some work to get it
right ([1][2]), as in I wanted both the Perl and the Python version to output
an identical feed. Last time(s) I checked, they do validate for my tumblelog
[3]

[0] [https://github.com/john-bokma/tumblelog](https://github.com/john-
bokma/tumblelog)

[1] [http://johnbokma.com/blog/2019/10/09/hand-coding-an-
rss-2-0-...](http://johnbokma.com/blog/2019/10/09/hand-coding-an-rss-2-0-feed-
in-python.html)

[2] [http://johnbokma.com/blog/2019/10/09/hand-coding-an-
rss-2-0-...](http://johnbokma.com/blog/2019/10/09/hand-coding-an-rss-2-0-feed-
in-perl.html)

[3] [https://plurrrr.com/](https://plurrrr.com/)

~~~
ectoplasmaboiii
Interesting posts, looking to make an RSS feeder myself, but in a more bizarre
language!

By the way, your personal website (if it's yours) is fantastic. Just the right
amount of styling to make it look good.

~~~
feiss
Agree, the website is brilliant...

------
coronadisaster
It is way too slow, or maybe the demo is getting hammered.

------
bzb3
You can check the codebase for a good insight into what spaghetti code is.

~~~
arkanciscan
Par for the course in PHP

~~~
ABoldGambit
You can write good php in 2020. But this ain't it.

~~~
arkanciscan
You can make a hole in one, but that's not what "par" means

